# Best place to snowboard in VT?



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Killington is one of the best on the east coast.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stowe and Jay Peak are my favorites


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Been to Stowe, now that is sick. Buuuut I gotta say Killington is better. Don't out rule Whiteface. I've never been, but they apparently have the tallest mountain on the East Coast. They also have a little "Backcountry" area. IDK about Killington but Stowe was too wooded to do any sidecountry or off trail riding. They have glades but they are pretty sketchy.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Been to Stowe, now that is sick. Buuuut I gotta say Killington is better. Don't out rule Whiteface. I've never been, but they apparently have the tallest mountain on the East Coast. They also have a little "Backcountry" area. IDK about Killington but Stowe was too wooded to do any sidecountry or off trail riding. They have glades but they are pretty sketchy.


I'm not a big fan of Killington because it's a tourist trap...or, more accurately, Jersey Shore on skis. But Stowe has some pretty good spots...you just need to know where to look. If you're looking for glades, you have to check out Jay Peak. They're the pioneers of "off trail" skiing/riding on the East Coast.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

Listheeb21 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Killington because it's a tourist trap...or, more accurately, Jersey Shore on skis. But Stowe has some pretty good spots...you just need to know where to look. If you're looking for glades, you have to check out Jay Peak. They're the pioneers of "off trail" skiing/riding on the East Coast.


This is correct. Killington is definitely a nice place to ski/ride, but it tends to be very packed and very tourist-y. I think Jersey Shore on skis is a pretty good description haha. I do love riding there though.

Stowe is one of my personal favorites. I've heard great things about Jay Peak but have never had the opportunity to go that far north.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i love okemo...especially during the spring time. Another good mountain is Stratton. They have a lot of good fast runs and that miniature boardercross run is fun as hell. Jay Peak is smaller than the 2 but I was surprised at their trail layout. Their glades arent the hardest in the world, not too spaced in but at the same time there is a lot of variety. You will def not get bored at that hill thats for sure. 

heres a vid from last yrs East Meet. This was the most memorable run for me out of the 4 days i was there. 

Jay Peak- Goat Run - YouTube


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

That run was a lot of fun...time to get motivated again.

If you can catch it after a good dump, Magic Mountain is worth a look; it has very good terrain, the best in Southern VT IMO. When I lived in NH, and after they re-opened, I would love to hit Magic, no crowds and legitimate black diamond runs.

If you like Stowe and Jay, don't forget Sugarbush...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> That run was a lot of fun...time to get motivated again.


whats up man...r u attending this yrs meet?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone out East ride trees that haven't been man-made-gladed?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Psi-Man said:


> That run was a lot of fun...time to get motivated again.
> 
> If you can catch it after a good dump, Magic Mountain is worth a look; it has very good terrain, the best in Southern VT IMO. When I lived in NH, and after they re-opened, I would love to hit Magic, no crowds and legitimate black diamond runs.
> 
> If you like Stowe and Jay, don't forget Sugarbush...


Unless you feel like dealing with unruly Patriots fans skip Magic Mountain 

Seriously though Killington is super crowded peak season unless you can get there during the week...if you think Okemo is crowded on a weekend, Killington is usually twice as bad. Stratton is flat, and Mt. Snow is clown central. Head to Sugarbush or Jay Peak if you want quality snow with shorter lines. Stowe is cool too but gets crowded the village is probably one of the most expensive you'll get on the east coast. White Face in Lake Placid, NY can be super sick but because of how it's exposed tends to be very windswept and icy. If you get it on a good day though it's definitely the goods, packing some of the most technically challenging runs on the east coast.

All of the VT mountains have their positives and negatives, basically you should go to the mountain that has the most snow at the time you're looking to go...


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

lisevolution said:


> Unless you feel like dealing with unruly Patriots fans skip Magic Mountain
> 
> Seriously though Killington is super crowded peak season unless you can get there during the week...if you think Okemo is crowded on a weekend, Killington is usually twice as bad. Stratton is flat, and Mt. Snow is clown central. Head to Sugarbush or Jay Peak if you want quality snow with shorter lines. Stowe is cool too but gets crowded the village is probably one of the most expensive you'll get on the east coast. White Face in Lake Placid, NY can be super sick but because of how it's exposed tends to be very windswept and icy. If you get it on a good day though it's definitely the goods, packing some of the most technically challenging runs on the east coast.
> 
> All of the VT mountains have their positives and negatives, basically you should go to the mountain that has the most snow at the time you're looking to go...


Bolton Valley is flat too, but has some decent glades. As for the unruly Pats fans, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> whats up man...r u attending this yrs meet?


Yup, I'll be there. My tow hook will be ready for you and the rest of the 
Jets fans that get stuck....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

chupacabraman said:


> Does anyone out East ride trees that haven't been man-made-gladed?


It's not possible.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Some good info here. BTW I work at Sugarbush and its definitely worth checking out. Short lift lines and all kinds of interesting terrain. P.S. if people want to stay in man-made "glades" that's great by me. I'll be off in the woods!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

If your willing to head to Northern Vermont, don't rule out Maine, Sunday River and Sugarloaf are some great places.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

hhaidar said:


> Some good info here. BTW I work at Sugarbush and its definitely worth checking out. Short lift lines and all kinds of interesting terrain. P.S. if people want to stay in man-made "glades" that's great by me. I'll be off in the woods!


Chances are where you are riding, even if it is not a marked trail has had unauthorized cutting. And even so, I bet you still come out bleeding from the gums from time to time. Backcountry riding just doesn't happen in the northeast without cutting, unless you happen to be in one of the few places where you can get above tree line.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

cifex...bleeding from the gums/lips from time to time? absolutely. and yes some areas have had unauthorized cutting, but there are plenty of steep and deep trees that haven't been messed with. some of them are very fun to snowboard.


----------

